# Megamgr: where to get it?

## Dieter@be

Hey guys, i have an LSI MegaRAID 150-6 working (with the new drivers enabled in the kernel)

but i can't find the megamgr utility on my system   :Confused: 

And i have no idea where to get it , i can't find it in the portage tree either   :Confused:  (nothing related to lsi actually)

I think i should be able to get it from http://www.lsilogic.com/cm/License.do?url=/files/support/rsa/utilities/megamgr/ut_linux_mgr_5.20.zip&prodName=MegaRAID%20SATA%20150-6&subType=Miscellaneous

but i'm not sure if this is the cleanest way, as i think that some people on the forum "just have it" (included with the drivers or whatever)

----------

## ulysses_cruz

You have the correct URL for downloading the megamgr utility, I just downloaded it from lsilogic also. Unfortunately, it is not a part of the kernel driver, nor is it included in the portage tree. 

I downloaded the archive file, unzipped it into /root/bin (I put root-only scripts and utilities in this directory) and just run megamgr.

Honestly, I really haven't had a call for megamgr more than once or twice in the years since I initially assembled my system. Of course, I haven't really made any significant changes to the hardware on my system either. Although it's not the fastest RAID card out there, the MegaRAID cards seem to be one of those products that 'just work'. In the two years I have had mine, the only problem I have had was a failed hard drive, and it was a simple matter to swap in a new one, without even halting my system.

Hope this answers your question.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dieter@be

Thanks mate, never thought it would be _this_ easy   :Smile: 

and the program is exactly the same as what you can do in the bios setup, great   :Wink: 

----------

## Dieter@be

Hey , i noticed they added some megaraid goodness in the sources (i use gentoo-sources)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ ] LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers                                                               
> 
>   │ │ < >   LSI Logic Management Module (New Driver)                                                                  
> ...

 

(and below that, there is the legacy driver and the SAS drivers)

the management module is probably the same as the megamgr binary i guess, but then there is the "new driver" as a subdivision of the new driver...   :Confused: 

i selected them all, everything works again, no idea about possible differences  :Smile:  (maybe i should find out how to use that management module)

----------

